# Mysterious Swimmer! [Photos!]



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I was gazing into my 2.5 shrimp tank this evening, lost in them as usual. 

I spotted this teensy tiny little being! 1mm small maybe 2.. Swimming like a jellyfish! it had a bell even! Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hydra perhaps? Doesn't have a bell as such, but has tentacles that could look like a bell.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's hydra I think they can prey\injure shrimplets if recall correct.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for your input. Nah, I've dealt with hydra before. Nasty things for shrimp. This one was free swimming.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

There are freshwater jellyfish, not sure how you'd end up with one in your tank though.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Scampi said:


> Thanks for your input. Nah, I've dealt with hydra before. Nasty things for shrimp. This one was free swimming.


Would love to see a picture. I don't imagine you are a macro-photographer by any chance?


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

if I spot it again, I'll do my best!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Got some photos of the offenders. SO HARD TO DO!! They're Teensy!

But here we go:


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Do they move like this?


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes they do.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Scampi said:


> Yes they do.


You might have Craspedacusta sowerbii then. They top out at around 20-25 mm and daphnia, copepods, etc are their prey. I'm sure shrimplets would also serve as a food source, although they might be too active.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt that it is a Craspedacusta sowerbii. I think it is a lice. Better photo needed


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally, I think its the free swimming "jellyfish" stage of the freshwater hydra.

I think you're seeing some "medusa" flitting about your tank.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the best course of action from here?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Anthony.

If they aren't harming anything...nothing. They should die out on their own. I had a swarm of jellyfish stage hydras in my reef tanks and they died out shortly afterwards.

edit:
I thought I had uploaded the video at one point but apparently not.


----------

